# Celtic Meadows...2 more bucklings



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Our smallest doe gave birth to 2 bucklings tonight(this morning) at 12:30 and 12:45 a.m. they were bigger than the first 2 born last week lol. Momma did very well and boys are healthy. I only had to help the last o e as his head was first with front feet tucked just in a bit. But his head was big. Will post pics in the morning after I get some sleep! Names yet to be determined


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Yay! Congratulations. Can't wait for pics


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

went out to take pics an my camera was dead :wallbang: so while it is charging I am off to have a nap and hope my bottle baby goes back to sleep lol. Boys and momma are doing awesome


----------



## FriendlyFainterFarm (Mar 2, 2014)

Congrats! :stars:


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

thanks !


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Congratulations! I always get a little annoyed if they make me stay up till the wee hours of the morning to kid! but always a wonderful feeling when they've arrived safely day or night!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

both boys weigh 5.5 lbs today. Here are a few pics, they kept turning their heads just as I pushed the click button lol Colored one is Clancy, white one is Padraig


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

What cute little guys! I think Clancy is especially adoreable  .


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I love Padraig! Clancy because of Willy Clancy or Clancy the author?


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Chadwick said:


> I love Padraig! Clancy because of Willy Clancy or Clancy the author?


Well my 15 yr old son said hey" he is like Tom Clancy the author lol"


----------

